# Orchid Digest v. AOS Orchids



## lienluu (May 6, 2007)

Hey all,

Does anyone subscribe to both? Historically, I've always found the Orchid Digest to be much more interesting and informative than AOS Orchids. However, for the past year or so, I've found the Orchid Digest to be totally uninteresting whereas the AOS Orchids has been really good. Is it just me or have others noticed it too?

Lien


----------



## bwester (May 6, 2007)

I see Orchid Digest as being more of a scientific journal and AOS Orchids as a "look at my pretty flowers" magazine. So, naturally I get Orchid Digest.


----------



## paphreek (May 6, 2007)

I subscribe to both and I agree with you that the AOS Orchids has improved the quality of its articles lately. The Orchid Digest, for me, has always been a little "up and down" on its articles, but the good ones make the subscription well worth its price.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2007)

paphreek said:


> I subscribe to both and I agree with you that the AOS Orchids has improved the quality of its articles lately. The Orchid Digest, for me, has always been a little "up and down" on its articles, but the good ones make the subscription well worth its price.



I second this.

I think the last time we brought this up was actually a couple of years ago, and right after that it seems that OD has been in a scientific slump.


----------



## lienluu (May 6, 2007)

bwester said:


> I see Orchid Digest as being more of a scientific journal and AOS Orchids as a "look at my pretty flowers" magazine. So, naturally I get Orchid Digest.




Yes, that's generally been the case, but they've sort of swapped lately. The AOS has had much more interesting scientific-esque articles.

The article in OD a few issues back about the etched glass vases was totally blah.


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2007)

I get both too. I read OD from cover to cover most issues. Now I just peruse Orchids except for the new bits they've added. Esp the recent Phal culture series, Lindleyana, and the like. 

-Ernie


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

I did not renew my AOS subscriptions. I miss AQ but not the magazine. I do agree the last OD was a little fluffy but I still prefer it over AOS.


----------



## isaias m rolando (May 6, 2007)

I receive the three of them: AQ, Orchids and Orchid Digest since 1972. A few numbers missing but they have more scientific articles in the OD, and yes the AOS is improving, but still not the printing quality of OD. To include Lindleyana in the Orchids magazine was a very good decision.AQ is fine, but it should have ALL awarded orchids in color picture. To have black and white is not enough at present times.


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> AQ is fine, but it should have ALL awarded orchids in color picture. To have black and white is not enough at present times.




I completely agree!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2007)

I also, subscribe to AOS Orchids and the Orchid Digest, and agree with the observations about AOS improving and OD recent articles not being to my liking as much as in the past. I've attributed that to, that's just me and my interests -- or not. I'll keep them both, as I think it's good to know what's going on, and they give different perspectives.


----------



## lienluu (May 6, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> I also, subscribe to AOS Orchids and the Orchid Digest, and agree with the observations about AOS improving and OD recent articles not being to my liking as much as in the past. I've attributed that to, that's just me and my interests -- or not. I'll keep them both, as I think it's good to know what's going on, and they give different perspectives.




Yes, definitely best to keep both. I've just been so disappointed in the ODs the past year or so. I normally always eagerly await ODs. Hopefully there'll be a nice article in the next issue!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 6, 2007)

I subscribe to both....I've been getting Orchids (aka AOS Bulletin) for 23 years, and the OD for 20 years. They are very different magazines. Overall, I prefer OD because it has historically been more slipper oriented. However, its very up and down. Its either an excellent issue overall, or blah. Lately its been blah. Orchids went into a major decline the last few years...beyond blah. However, since Carlos Fighetti has taken over this year, there has been a real turnaround. For starters, he admitted all the problems that everyone has been complaining about, and pledged to fix them..(I doubt he'll fix the obscene dues increase though...). The first 4 issues this year were the best I'd seen in years. The last issue not so much...but the FCC pix were cool. Take care, Eric


----------



## Hien (May 6, 2007)

I agree with pretty much all of your comments.
-you should take in to account that these magazines do not have a broad audience. Thus, they can not really sell a lot of ads, the circulation number is also small, the price will have to be higher than normal magazine.
-I do not have OD but I thought they have more interesting slipper issues, the last issue that my friend shows me is terrible, all the color of the cymbidiums are awful, If I use the photos as benchmark, I would not buy any of those cymbidiums.
-I think AQ should have all the photos in color, Black color should be reserved only for a BLACK ORCHID


----------



## Inverness (May 7, 2007)

I subscribe to both and have for years. All have their ups and downs, but overall lot's of good info on many subjects. The bimonthly Cymbidium Society Journal also often features paph articles.

Ken B.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2007)

When the magazine Besseae comes out I'll subscribe.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 7, 2007)

I get both. Orchids is up and down but there are some very good articles - the current series about Cypripedium for example. I have always liked the in-depth hybrid development articles in OD, the recent one on white Paphs for example. The many photos along with text give outstanding historical perspective.

I could readily live without the creative writing efforts (the thing about the cannibals a couple of issues back) and the non-orchid things (the etched glass last issue).

Ron


----------



## slippertalker (May 7, 2007)

I also get both publications, and concur with the majority opinion that they are both up and down over the years. Orchids is improving lately, and ODC will return with some informative issues. I have received both since 1978 and both have seen their cycles, there is no doubt this will continue over time.
The AQ will NEVER publish all color pictures due to the printing costs. Even at it's present high cost, the AQ is not a money maker. Perhaps the best solution will be the E-Awards or whatever they are calling it these days, but that program has problems to say the least.


----------

